# DVGRR update on the remaining NC Goldens



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

ROB

DVGRR did such a wonderful thing saving this Goldens!!
Anyone looking to adopt/rescue, please consider one of these beautiful dogs that need a loving home!

NC 20 - Available Dogs - Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue

Emergency Plea for NC 12 Donations


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for DVGRR and the NC 20.

They are in need of donations for to cover the medical expenses of the 20 dogs they took in from NC. 

Please vote for DVGRR in the Shelter Challenege-vote daily until June 17th. 

http://www.thebreastcancersite.com/...3&link=ctg_ars_shelterchallenge_from_thankyou


*Welcome to The Animal Rescue Site $300,000 Shelter+ Challenge of 2012* 
*— with Petfinder.com.*
With your help to vote and spread the word, your favorite elegible Petfinder.com rescue could win one of *68 grant prizes in our spring voting round!* The grand prize is a $5,000 grant. The photo contests have $2,000 grant prizes. And 53 regional (State, Canadian, or International) grant prizes of $1,000 are up for grabs - no organization can win two in a row this year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bumping up for DVGRR and the NC 20.
> 
> They are in need of donations for to cover the medical expenses of the 20 dogs they took in from NC.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting, I'll go vote....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

I voted for DELAWARE VALLEY GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE to win the shelter challenge!!
Please VOTE FOR THEM!!
http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces
Help your favorite shelter win in our $300,000 Shelter+ Challenge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please vote*

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3

I just voted again today for Delaware Valley Golden Ret. Rescue for the $300,000 Shelter Challenge!
*
They rescued the 20 Goldens from North Carolina and really deserve to win!!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Me too, I visit the website, click daily for all the Groups and vote in the Shelter Challenege.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I also vote every day, they are an amazing rescue!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Vote every morning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted for them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for DVGRR


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for DVGRR


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just voted now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for DVGRR-just a reminder to vote daily in the Shelter challenge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just a reminder, vote for DVGRR in the Shelter Challenege!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe the title of this thread should be changed, so more of us could see and vote. I voted for Delaware Valley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Voted for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Voted for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue.


Thank you Buddy's mom, I"ve been voting daily too!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

One vote a day for Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up for DVGRR!

Just a reminder, vote daily in the shelter challenge!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I vote every day, Thanks to everyone who also votes...........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

THANK YOU to all who have been voting for DVGRR in the Shelter Challenge. 

Voting has ended and the winner will be announced on Wednesday, June 20th.


----------

